# Volkswagen Touareg Gold Edition - OEM BLING!



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Looking for all the world like a horrible dealer "special edition" gold package gone wrong, we're not even sure where to start with this. Yes, we realize that this vehicle has been specifically designed for the Middle Eastern market and the demands of that market are a little "different". But this definitely tops the list of things we didn't expect to see from VW. What's next VW? A Louis Vuitton Edition? Flava Flav Edition? 

Huggy Bear would be proud... 

*FULL STORY and PHOTOS*


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

omg...


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

Its said "huggy bear" in the article. :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## Simmsled (May 3, 2007)

The 'Cash 4 Gold' guys wouldn't know what the hell to do with this one.  

So do they have Master P doing their Middle Eastern market research?


----------



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)

Thought this was an April Fool's joke until I looked up at my calender... :banghead:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

http://sixmeatbuffet.com/images/*********.jpg


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

Pimp. :thumbup:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Just needs some stick on side vents from pepboys and this will be one gangsta whip. 

What were they thinking?


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

quailallstar said:


> http://sixmeatbuffet.com/images/*********.jpg


 Made my day.


----------



## imdstig (Jul 24, 2008)

For Abu Dhabi and Oakland, Ca markets.:screwy:


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

imdstig said:


> For Abu Dhabi and *Oakland, Ca *markets.:screwy:


 I think that's ALL urban markets...especially Detoilet and a couple of the near by surburbs. Golden bling is a common thing in the areas I'm thinkin of at the moment...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Love it! 

Too bad the parts aren't listed in ETKA. I bet we'd sell a ton of them...


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

OEMplus.com said:


> Love it!
> 
> Too bad the parts aren't listed in ETKA. I bet we'd sell a ton of them...


 I did the same thing in ETKA when I saw it was a specific market special edition. Still none the less... 










P.S. Just showed the pictures to my boss. He liked it.... :facepalm:


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

WHAT THE CUSS!! what in the world is wrong with VW. Who the hell wants to be caught dead driving this thing? God Almighty this is Aweful!


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd hit it in black.


----------



## fflis (Jul 19, 2010)

This will probably be popular in dubai


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

fflis said:


> This will probably be popular in dubai


 


> WHAT THE CUSS!! what in the world is wrong with VW. Who the hell wants to be caught dead driving this thing? God Almighty this is Aweful!


 Are you guys reading the article? 
Says that the car is being specifically marketed towards the "middle east" segment.


----------



## gti.fly.by (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I'm a firm believer in "to each their own"...with that said, I'll stick with chrome!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *FULL STORY and PHOTOS*


----------



## ValleyGTI (Oct 20, 2004)

I wonder what market VW is try to corner now.


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

It seems these days that VWoA is on some pretty strong stuff these days... :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The joke is almost entirely on the idiot buyers of this one, I'm sure. Volkswagen probably has wildly excessive mark-up on this one, knowing that there's a large market with absolutely no taste out there. That country repeatedly proves that no amount of money can buy taste.

The interior looks like a Navigator threw up in it.


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

KrautBrenner said:


> It seems these days that VWoA is on some pretty strong stuff these days... :banghead:


 That's a stretch; pretty sure VWoA had nothing to do with a "vehicle has been specifically designed for the Middle Eastern market". 

They don't even do the Canadian stuff.


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Ha! Shades of a 1990s Camry with gold trim.


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

autoxdriver said:


> That's a stretch; pretty sure VWoA had nothing to do with a "vehicle has been specifically designed for the Middle Eastern market".
> 
> They don't even do the Canadian stuff.


 While they might _sayyy_ its designed for Dubai or Abu Dhabi, Im sure its only a matter of time before we'll see a few filled to the brim with college girls in Long Island, Tahoe, or the Hamptons someday soon.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

(Checks Calendar.... yup, it's not April yet) 
:facepalm:


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

:banghead:


----------



## pej (Nov 11, 2010)

I want the gold! Gimmie the gold! Leprechaun Edition Touareg!


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

AudiVwMeister said:


> Unpimp video


 Thank you for that. Best VW spots ever. 

BTW the gold Touareg made the throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

I hate it. I think I might like the wheels if they weren't Gaudy-Gold...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Is this for real?


----------



## 2000GTI (Mar 16, 2000)

not my thing!!! maybe if it was black, white and gold just don't go together. somebody photoshop it


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

EWWWW really?!? The seats look kind of nice but other than that they need to go back to the design room or hire Xzibit from pimp my ride to show them how to really do it up!


----------



## Em Kay Three (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got to admit, the little 6 year old boy in me went "Ooo, shiny!" I have to say, I like it.............on a poster. 

Then, the 24 year old man of me went "Oh sweet mother of all that's good....:facepalm:" What did VW just do?!


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess after seeing this, 










this ugly POS 










does not surprise me! 

VW appears to be going


----------



## 30th_edition (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just going to say Toyota did this with some lexus Models a few years back. 

I agree to each there own, Not for me though.


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

*dont hate*

i know im the only one but i do sorte like it...... in the pics...... not saying id drive it..... just saying it looks "cool" and is an interesting idea.... then again i do have a habbit of likeing everything that noone else here doese :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Someone is going to make something like that for those people that want to buy it. 

Might as well be VW that takes their money so they can make more Golf R's for me!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

...where's the padded vinyl roof? It's just not the same without it. :banghead:


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

this is what Chuck Norris feels about it...


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

if there was nothing gold on the outside id like it


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

Could someone photoshop that in black? Im curious to see how it would look. :sly:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Hidrorayo said:


> Could someone photoshop that in black? Im curious to see how it would look. :sly:


For the love of God... no. :screwy:

Let this die... :facepalm:


----------



## ManTech (Oct 13, 2010)

DUBZnHONDA said:


> this is what Chuck Norris feels about it...



Wow!  I didn't know Chucky had a chinarm! :what:


----------

